# A



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Very nice!!!! Thanks.


----------



## downhill (Nov 17, 2008)

A question about the fence.

Could you use T Tracks for the miter fence hold down if they were located in the right place? I'm sure drilling a few holes is a lot cheaper but I was just curious.

So far have you had a chance to use it much? By looking at it, I'm assuming one could easily make a new split fence if one was so inclined?

Thanks for the write up!


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Downhill, I'm sure T-tracks could be used to fasten the fence down if you desire so. I would use tapered head bolts, washers and nylock nuts and not screws to fasten the T-track to the table top. You would also need T-bolts ofcourse and new knobs to secure the fence. Expense wasn't the issue on why I didn't use T-track for the fence to fasten to, I have enough to do it, I just chose to use T-nuts recessed under the table top instead, I didn't want T-track running at a 90 degree angle to any boards that would have to go over it and possibly get hungup on it. I have used the router table some, not alot, I just got it all together this last summer. A new split fence or new fence faceing ?


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

One other reason I didn't use T-track for mounting the fence is I have red that the more slots you cut into the table top, the less chance of it staying flat, weather thats true or not, I don't know, but I didn't want to chance it if there was another way. I questioned weather I should put a T-track in for a miter gauge, but decided the horizontal suport for the stand was close enough to it that sagging wouldn't be an issue. Trust me, I did alot of reading, and alot of thought went into this router table believe it or not.


----------



## downhill (Nov 17, 2008)

I was looking online at the fence and yes I was talking about the facing. It looks to me that if I wanted to change it, then it shouldn't be too hard to do.

I was just wondering about the T Track because I think I'll build a more permanent solution and not one that's so open as yours is.

It looks pretty nice!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Aaaaaaaa!
I'm assuming that fonzie wrote this review.


----------

